# Self-Led Bible Book Study of Philippians - Download



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

A few weeks ago - I started compiling self-led studies from The Layman's Bible Study Notebook: An Inductive Bible Study of the New Testament by Irving Jenson. This book is no longer in print or available. I contacted Mr. Jenson two years ago and was given permission to reproduce materials from his book and make it available.

The first book was the New Testament book of James. If you would like that file, you can  click here.

I just finished the next book: The New Testmament book of Philippians. Click here for the link to the Philippians Bible Study.

Both are in Adobe Acrobat Format. If you need an Adobe Acrobat file reader - it is free and can be downloaded here.

If this is useful we will make other New Testament books available.

Let me know how you are enjoying them.

Mark


----------

